# Serrated edge vs. Straight edge



## kopio (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok guys,

I'm just not a fan of serrated blades. I really like straight edge blades...because I can get them razor sharp. So....please....convince me why I should have a serrated blade in my BOB.

Regards,

Kopio


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I do not like serrated blades either especially when part of a blade is serrated. Serrated blades have their purpose. A full sharp blade with a good curve and the other side straight and serrated might be ideal.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Basically, a straight edge is for cutting natural rope & serrated for synthetic rope.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I like strait edges. A sharp strait edged blade will cut damn near anything, including synthetic rope.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's nothing a serrated blade can do that a straight edge cannot, and the straight edge is much easier to maintain and doesn't cost you valuable real estate. There's nothing wrong with a serrated knife, I just prefer to avoid them.


----------



## kopio (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmmm.....so I guess I'm not the only one? I was expecting someone to call me stupid.....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love both, but you gotta admit serrated blades make you look kool.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

When it come to knives, I only get straight edge blades. I do however like to have a folding Sierra Saw with me when camping and I have one strapped to the outside of my ALICE Pack(My BOB). The saw comes in real handy when building shelters(sectioning off tree branches) or clearing an area for your camp site. I wouldn't use the saw for any rope cutting. I do have to say though, I also have a 18 inch machete that's great for clearing brush also. That's about the only serrated blade I can think of that I find myself using often, is the Sierra Saw.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am a straight edge guy too...Nothing like a razor sharp knife!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I have never took a liking to serrated edges on my knives. Maybe it's an old school thing, or something else, but I haven't seen any advantage to having serrated portions on my knives. I do have a Leatherman Supertool that has both a fully serrated blade that does a good job cutting, but doesn't whittle worth a crap. Fortunately it does come equipped with a regular blade also, so I don't get kicked out of deer camp or around the cracker barrel here in the south.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Serrated edge slices bread better than a straight edge. And Styrofoam.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

kopio said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I'm just not a fan of serrated blades. I really like straight edge blades...because I can get them razor sharp. So....please....convince me why I should have a serrated blade in my BOB.
> 
> ...


I am with you on that one....


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Serrated edge slices bread better than a straight edge. And Styrofoam.


You just haven't had the right bread knife. There is a reason places like subway don't use serrated blades to slice bread....


----------



## Hemlock- (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to really like serrated blades, then I learned to sharpen a knife better. Straight edge only for me now.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Both. You're better off not having only one knife with you anyways. What do you do if you lose it or it breaks? Straight edges are better for cutting through flesh and fileting, whittling and trimming wood work when making things, but a serrated edge cuts through all rope, tree branches, vines and wire much faster with less energy used. I want both honestly.

As PalmettoTree said,


> A full sharp blade with a good curve and the other side straight and serrated might be ideal.


I've been searching for that perfect general bushcraft blade for a long, long time and still haven't found it. Even if I have it made one day or find it, I still wouldn't carry only one knife in a BOB. The knife I've found over the years is the most important tool to have. It is needed and used for so many tasks, it's the one tool I would definitely never want to be without. I've redesigned which I have in my BOB many times. You have to figure out what's best for you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Serrated does make a better bread knife, but thats about it. If TSHTF I will just tear off a chunk of bread. Serrated is difficult at best to sharpen making most knives with that type of blade basically disposable.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

kopio said:


> Ok guys,
> I'm just not a fan of serrated blades. I really like straight edge blades...because I can get them razor sharp. So....please....convince me why I should have a serrated blade in my BOB.


Magnesium Striker Groove, Rope catch for cutting the rope. Evil mean look ness. ect, I guess I just like some grooves and the base of my blade. Straight edge near the tip best of both worlds.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I carry a straight edge everywhere. I picked it up for $12, and after 3 years its what I use for everything.

From cutting oranges, fruit, rope, etc. It's what I eat avocados with. I cut it in half, then slice the inside and scoop out and use the knife like a spoon.

I lost my sharpening stone for a bit, and just recently found it. But I usually sharpen it nightly and rub down with alcohol to keep it sanitary.

Just cut lemons for lemonade so its not clean and shiny like usual lol








So for my particular needs, a straight edge is fine. I do have a "pig sticker" which is straight edge, and serrated on top. It doesn't get much use, but that's not to say one day it won't be needed. I may need it one day, just not today


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The serrated part of my knife quickly cuts through that string tape stuff they use to package parts I need to unpackage at work. I've learned to appreciate it. It saves me a couple seconds. 
Wait a minute. I work in a union shop. Why am I in such a hurry?


----------



## kopio (Jan 6, 2014)

I really appreciate all of the input guys. You see....when my dad raised me, the sharpness of your knife was considered a reflection of your manhood! I'm a straight razor shaver, with stones up to 14000 grit....so I can put a super sharp (yes, shaving sharp) edge on my knives. I just never got into serrated knives because I can't get that same edge back on once it loses it. I've had friends tell me they sharpen their serrated knives, but I've yet to see one that really impressed me.

Nice to know I'm in good company though....


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess I'm in the straight edge crowd, I just don't have much use for a serrated edge. I have a couple of knives with a combo edge but they are not my first choice, even my Kershaw Blur which I love would have been a better knife with a straight edge blade. For those with serrated knives, a while back I picked up a chef's choice electric sharpener for my kitchen knives which works well for serrated blades. It's a 3 stage sharpener and for serrated knives you use only the third stage, it does put those combo edge blades back to factory sharp and works well on the bread knife too. Haven't tried it yet obn the serrated steak knives yet but I see no reason why it wouldn't work.

-Infidel


----------

